# MES 40 Bluetooth gen 2.5 is this a good choice????



## firemandoug (May 28, 2015)

This is my first post on this forum, I think I am ready to get an MES 40 2.5 gen can you tell me the difference on these 2 links and models.
[h1]Masterbuilt 20070115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 40-Inch[/h1]
http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-20070115-Bluetooth%C2%A0Smart-Digital-Electric/dp/B00TJ1OZRK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1432829996&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Smart+Digital+Electric+Smoker+with+Viewing+Window
[h1]Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40'' Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker with Viewing Window Manufacturer model #: 20070315[/h1]
http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...moker-with-Viewing-Window/product/1408211413/

Thanks Doug


----------



## icyhot (May 29, 2015)

I think the only difference is the Amazon one has four racks and the bass pro has six.


----------



## bmaddox (May 29, 2015)

It is hard to tell since they don't have detailed descriptions on what material they are (stainless or aluminum) and what accessories are included. the only thing I see is the bass pro has 6 racks.


----------



## mummel (May 29, 2015)

Doug, check the main MES BT thread for a lot of useful info:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172001/new-mes-bluetooth-digital-smoker

I'll be getting the 2.5 too.  I'm pretty sure its the right choice for me but time will tell. 

The Amazon one was $368 last week.  I would not buy it at this price.


----------



## bmaddox (May 29, 2015)

mummel said:


> Doug, check the main MES BT thread for a lot of useful info:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172001/new-mes-bluetooth-digital-smoker
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was the gen2.5 at $368? I have not seen amazon get it in stock at all yet.


----------



## mummel (May 29, 2015)

It was for pre-oder June 30th at $368.


----------

